# FF/ escape artist (orange crayfish)



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

After several attempts to escape I am getting rid of this orange crayfish. Free to a new owner. I actually found him in the filter this morning. The mesh did not stop him.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

I guess the flow feels good


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

have you tried lowering the water level? it might also help if it creates more of a height and breaking water surface to create oxygen cause crays tend to climb and get out when theres low oxygen as well.


----------



## carel.meyburg (Aug 30, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

great photo of the cray!


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

If carel doesn't take it, I will, I have an eclipse with a full lid that would would perfect for it.
Thanks


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree, that is the cutest cray pic i've every seen. I just love it. And especially how he almost has a guilty look on his face. :lol: I giggle every time i see it.



djamm said:


> great photo of the cray!


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

PM sent to you


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Bump bump and bump


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

would love to pick him up but langley is out of reach for me.


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Need him gone asap


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

really no one will take this guy?


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I would but i only have a 3 gallon and he probably wouldn't be happy in it.


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

I'll take him....
Pm sent...


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll take the little guy I have plenty of rocks and I have an underground filter let me know with a glass top he should be fine


----------



## Fishmaniac (Aug 24, 2011)

I want him, I've got a 125 gallon planted tank and I'm ookng for a creature like him. Get back to me


----------



## Magistrate (Apr 29, 2010)

Joker, if FishManiac wants the little guy he can take him.
I just wanted to make sure he had a home.
I've kept many crays. And would give him a home if nobody was gonna take him.
OOH BTW! FishManiac I hope you take alot of pictures of your plants to say you had a planted tank. Cause crayfish eat plants. 

Best of luck!


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Unfortunately his last attempt to break free this morning was his fatal attempt. Didn't make it very far. Have fun in crayfish heaven


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

aww, so sorry to hear that.


----------

